# Embarrassing/funny Pregnancy stories



## KiwiMOM

*stolen from 3rd Tri*

As we all know pregnancy turns us into a whole new kind of creature :haha: share your pregnancy induced embarrassments here:

When I was in 1st trimester me and my OH were making the bed with our freshly cleaned linen at around 9pm, I started to feel a bit sick so I sat down on the bed while my OH finished up. My OH decided to let one rip and I glared at him knowing the smell was going to make me feel pretty lousy. Suddenly I yelled "GET THE BUCKET-TOO LATE!" and puked all over our bed and my lap.. my OH was so angry at me for wrecking our bed and I was angry with him for making me puke :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:rofl: Oh I am so sorry! I love these types of threads, not gonna lie ;)

Lemme see...oh okay, I have one about my OH in my first trimester, when he was still trying to be good, caring, "I know what you're going through is rough" boyfriend :haha: I was feeling awful, I was sick and miserable and had began showing at only 9 weeks so I felt fat. He cuddled me and told me "But the more pregnant you get, the more beautiful you are to me"...to which I began to cry, and when he asked me confused I smiled all weepily and told him "awe, you are so full of crap. Look at you making up stupid stuff for me" he pouted and said he was serious..

Another night, I had finally stopped being violently ill so we were messing around, I wasn't ready to try to DTD yet in case I got sick....but in the middle of kissing and such I sat bolt upright and covered my mouth, it took him a good three minutes to realize I was trying hard not to be sick right on him. :blush: he quickly scooted as close to the headboard as possible til I thought it passed...til he tried kissing my neck and I ROLLED over the top of him and ran to the bathroom. he was "asleep" when I came back :dohh: :blush:

One about my stepdad....a few months ago he got pretty hammered one weekend when we had a lot of people over...picked up a hand-knitted baby hat for Devlin, and ran around the house chasing our little dogs with it trying to put it on one. :haha: was funny.


----------



## megrenade

:rofl:

I was laughing really hard and farted ridiculously loud in front of OH :blush:

thank goodness my farts don't smell :haha:


----------



## Ayannaplus1

Oooohhh I love these!!!!

Yesterday I was with FOB and we were talking outside in the car I got real sick and had to run out of the car I ran to the side and just spilled my guts FOB got out of the car to check on me for some reason the harder I threw up I would let out the weirdest sounding farts they were like high pitched lol and it kept happening I felt so sick but couldn't help but laugh so hard which made it way worse they just kept coming the look on FOB's face was priceless lol


----------



## 17thy

I fart in front of Dh all the time. I could fart right on him and he wouldn't bat an eye lmao.

Anyway... I don't remember how far along I was, probably around 7.5 months pregnant. I NEEDED a KFC bowl from KFC. Just ... needed it. The nearest KFC was a 30 minute drive but I didn't care, we drove all the way up there. Only to be told "we don't make those anymore" (LIES ALL OF THE OTHER KFC's DID AND *STILL DO* MAKE THEM EXCEPT THIS ONE). I said "You can't just mix some of the ingredients together in a bowl for me?" (It was mashed potatoes, popcorn chicken, corn, and gravy, all of which they have). And she said "No, sorry." I burst into tears. Right in front of everyone in the store and ran out to the car. 

Then on the way home DH was trying to make me feel better so we stopped at a different fried chicken place and asked if THEY could make something like that, and they said "No" also. So I didn't get my KFC bowl. And couldn't afford to go to a different KFC an hour away. I was so crushed haha. I still can't believe I burst into tears like that :blush:


----------



## fl00b

hahaa i love these types of threads!

the one story which still to this day makes me wanna die is when i was living at FOB's parent's house. when i was in first trimester, i just came back from an indian with my parents. i felt really queasy (i was always sick of the nights) but he got me a glass of water and it seemed to sooth it. we was just sat on his bed talking then all of a sudden... i needed to puke! i ran into the bathroom and threw up literally EVERYWHERE!
i just burst into tears cos of the mess i made, then FOB came to see if i was okay and then said "you do pick your moments". turns out i'd ran in whilst his dad was having a shower + he was still hiding behind the shower curtain... he then popped his head round the curtain and asked if i was okay :blush: i think i really need to knock first in future! :dohh:

it stunk aswell... just thought i'd add that bit in! :dohh:


----------



## Campbell

fl00b said:


> hahaa i love these types of threads!
> 
> the one story which still to this day makes me wanna die is when i was living at FOB's parent's house. when i was in first trimester, i just came back from an indian with my parents. i felt really queasy (i was always sick of the nights) but he got me a glass of water and it seemed to sooth it. we was just sat on his bed talking then all of a sudden... i needed to puke! i ran into the bathroom and threw up literally EVERYWHERE!
> i just burst into tears cos of the mess i made, then FOB came to see if i was okay and then said "you do pick your moments". turns out i'd ran in whilst his dad was having a shower + he was still hiding behind the shower curtain... he then popped his head round the curtain and asked if i was okay :blush: i think i really need to knock first in future! :dohh:
> 
> it stunk aswell... just thought i'd add that bit in! :dohh:

:haha: I'm sorry but I laughed SO hard at your OH's dad in the shower! That's hilarious.


----------



## beanzz

I fart around my OH all the time and if I can do that around him, nothing else seems to embarrass me.... 

The only thing I can think of are when I went shopping for a bra that fit for the first time since them doubling in size.. After searching everywhere and no shops actually selling my size I finally found a shop that did and when I got to the till I realised I'd left my purse at home and rang my mum in floods of tears and calling my OH a knob for not having the money to pay for it just til we got home.

Or the million times I lose my temper with the staff at various places, like the man in Starbucks the other day who was taking forever to serve so I literally screamed my order at him and stormed off once I finally got my chai latte :haha: felt a bit embarassed once id cooled down!


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Oh boy.

Georgie yours is hillarious.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:haha: these are funny... Eh, my OH cuddles up to me all the time just to pin me down and fart on me, we don't have any embarassment with that XD 
Although once he pinned me UNDER the covers, with my arms and legs together and wouldn't let me up til I began gagging and nearly puked on him. He laughed, I was so mad. Woulda served him right if I did puke on him


----------



## Abby_

:laugh2::laugh2: Some of these are hilarious! 
As i'm sure most of you know, pregnancy makes your nipples darker. I remember standing in front of the mirror outside my room wearing this sports bra which was a teenie tiny bit see-through, my mum walked past and simply said 'wow look at what pregnancy is doing to your nipples...freak' 
Another thing that happens to me now is that when i get really hot my ass gets all warm and sweaty and without realizing sat on a plastic chair, stood up 10 minutes later and it looked like i'd pee'd on the chair. :dohh:
I have also lost count of how many times my bump has knocked something to the floor and i've been too pregnant to pick it up.


----------



## KiwiMOM

:haha: I always try to slip past people in the kitchen, knowing I used to fit through a very small space and I always wack people out of the way with my bump :dohh:

OH! and when I was dropping my OH off at the dreaded concert we had to walk up this really big step to get onto the grass outside the venue and my OH goes "can you make it?" and I glared (being immature and not telling him how seething I was about the whole concert) and said "Don't be ridiculous, I'm pregnant not disabled!" yeah, I ended up falling on my ass in front of a lot of old hippy's. 

And I fell on a "hike" with my MIL and got scared and farted really loudly :blush: thank god I've been able to fart in front of my OH for a while :haha:


----------

